# Quadra-Fire won't auto ignite



## kc6ape (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi I'm sorry if this issue has been addressed before I did a search and couldn't find anything on this problem in the forums.
I have a Quadra-Fire Santa Fe stove it's 7 years old, at the end of last heating season the stove quit auto igniting, we are just getting into the heating season so I had the stove cleaned and serviced, it still won't auto ignite. I replaced the igniterOo element (even though the old one was working) I thought maybe it wasn't getting hot enough. So I load the hopper with pellets slide the thermostat to heat, the blower comes on pellets start dropping and the igniter get's red hot but the pellets never combust, after about 10 min the stove shuts down (blower and igniter goes off). Anyone ever have this problem? just thought it might be something I could try and solve before I  make a service call with a tech. Thanks


----------



## Highland2 (Oct 29, 2014)

did you make sure all the holes are open in the burn pot?make sure the long opening for the igniter is clear.sounds like the heat isnt getting too the pellets


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 29, 2014)

Not to familiar with that stove but Highland2 seem to be on the right track. Check to make sure all burn pot holes are clear.


----------



## N00bHeater (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you get any sort of flame? If not then see above with checking alignment of burn pot and give it a good cleaning.

Otherwise here is an old thread about ignition issues with an old quadra-fire: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/old-quadrafire-wont-ignite.25873/


----------



## kappel15 (Oct 29, 2014)

They have you on the right track. You need to stick a small mirror in pot and shine a flashlight into it so you can see the small slit the igniter heat comes out of. And when you changed the igniter, did you make sure the igniter housing was clean of ash or debris?  Also, the igniter either works or it doesn't. So you have a spare now. kap


----------



## tech tchr (Oct 29, 2014)

Are there enough pellets dropping to ignite?

Which control box? Grey or clear?

Sounds like CSS cold start syndrome. Do a search.

My 2002 Castile seems to have it. Old grey box. Won't auto ignite unless I throw in a good handful of pellets.

I will upgrade to new control box, this is supposed to fix the issue.


----------



## kappel15 (Oct 29, 2014)

Even with CSS, he should of had some smoke or fire.


----------



## kc6ape (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks guy's, I knew I came to the right place, I will answer your questions.

I got out my inspection mirror and flashlight 2 of the holes in the burn pot were 3/4 plugged they are now clean.
when I installed the new igniter I cleaned the igniter opening.
I do not get any smoke or flame the pellets never combust, the stove just had a thorough cleaning
I think there are enough pellets dropping into the pot, I even tried adding a handful and tried starting.
I have the clear control box.
I just tried starting it again same results pellets never combust, the only thing I'm doing different is my pellets are stored outside now under the over hang of the garage under a tarp. I started the stove over the weekend using starter gel and the stove worked good.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## kc6ape (Oct 29, 2014)

Update! I went back and re-read Highland 2's reply carefully, I missed the part about the small slit for the igniter into the fire pot, mine was completely plugged cleaned it and the stove starts within 5 minutes! So much for the guy that I just paid good money to clean and service my stove and chimney.
Thank you all for your quick help


----------



## richkorn (Oct 29, 2014)

kc6ape said:


> Update! I went back and re-read Highland 2's reply carefully, I missed the part about the small slit for the igniter into the fire pot, mine was completely plugged cleaned it and the stove starts within 5 minutes! So much for the guy that I just paid good money to clean and service my stove and chimney.
> Thank you all for your quick help



In '09 I paid the dealer tech to clean my PS for 1st time to see what he does. That was it, just once. I do a much better job...


----------



## kc6ape (Oct 29, 2014)

richkorn said:


> In '09 I paid the dealer tech to clean my PS for 1st time to see what he does. That was it, just once. I do a much better job...


I will do it myself from now on also....


----------



## Wilbur Feral (Oct 29, 2014)

kc6ape said:


> I will do it myself from now on also....


Amen to that!  I find I do a much better job than either of the two closest dealers at cleaning my stoves.  I have "outsourced" many things to gain back some time, but stove maintenance is something that's well worth it.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, now we know we can go 7 years before worrying about cleaning that slit!     Here I've been wasting my time cleaning it weekly!  Darn!


----------



## Highland2 (Oct 30, 2014)

Glad I could help,I clean my stove every Sunday morning before football.also keep an eye on the clean out door on burn pot if it loosens up,the pellets fall too far from igniter and won't light.its a 10mm nut & bolt,it also will build up burn ash I use sand paper to clean it.


----------

